# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 8/4/08



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

Woke up this morning pretty spent from yesterdays (Sunday) ride at Nassahegan with the AZ crew. Checked out the forum and parked my but on the couch to watch some TV. A little while goes by and Randi says she wants to go for a ride today. OK, I can deal with an easy ride at one of our local spots…..or at least that is where I though we would be riding. Nope, she tells me she really wants to check out the Nassahegan place we have all been talking about so much. Now I was already planning on taking her to Nass., just later in the week. So we load up the bikes and gear and get on our way. We reached the Scoville parking area around 1:15 and headed into the warm up twistys on the opposite side of Scoville from the parking area. We had a real easy pace going as I was spent and Randi was getting used to just how tight and twisty those trails really are. We made it back to Scoville Rd and crossed to the trails on the other side of the street. We picked up the pace a little here until I went over the bars on a log pile. The same pile that Greg went over the bars on last night. Now last night Brian and I both cleared this pile with ease, but let me say that karma is a bitch. Here is what I mean. As we are approaching the pile I say something like “this is the pile that Greg went over the bars on last n….”, I didn’t get to finish the sentence because I going over the bars on that very same pile. I guess I had it coming now didn’t I. But my crash was a lot more graceful. I landed on my feet and didn’t have a bike land on me. Just one of benefits or riding platform pedals.

We were moving along at a faster pace by this point, but Randi was still a little hesitant in some of the tighter sections and at the obstacles. We came to a large rock / log pile and she stopped 10 feet in front of it. She was pretty pissed that some of this stuff was getting to her. So she psyched herself up and cleared the pile with easy. Then she rode back and did it again. Now that she got that out of her system she was riding like Randi I know. Or as she put it, she got her balls back. Soon after we made it to the B-street trails where she made that area her biotch. We took the longer B-street route (the one we took when Red crashed) and this is pretty much how that stretch went. “Randi follow my line, go down the left side of this large boulder, it is much easier” I look back and she is riding down the opposite side that is a much harder line. “Randi, watch out for this rock shaped like a jump” as I look back to see her air born nailing the landing. By this point she was pretty pumped up nailing everything and having a blast. Finished that section and took the road back to the truck. I was just too spent to head back into the twistys. We ended up rising about 1.5 hours.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweet!  Glad you guys made it out.  I'm even more glad that she liked it! 

We'll have to get Carrie and Randi out there together sometime.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> We picked up the pace a little here until I went over the bars on a log pile. The same pile that Greg went over the bars on last night. Now last night Brian and I both cleared this pile with ease, but let me say that karma is a bitch. Here is what I mean. As we are approaching the pile I say something like “this is the pile that Greg went over the bars on last n….”, I didn’t get to finish the sentence because I going over the bars on that very same pile. I guess I had it coming now didn’t I. But my crash was a lot more graceful. I landed on my feet and didn’t have a bike land on me. Just one of benefits or riding platform pedals.



Yikes. That log is nothing normally. I OTB'd so quick last night that I didn't know what the hell hit me which was probably a good thing since I was relaxed on impact. Arm felt progressively better throughout the day. Glad you averted injury.



bvibert said:


> We'll have to get Carrie and Randi out there together sometime.



Yeah, really. What was up with all that tough talk from Marge earlier this summer? Do we have to pitch in for airfare to get trekchik out here so you girly girls have enough balls to ride with the boyz?!


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yikes. That log is nothing normally. I OTB'd so quick last night that I didn't know what the hell hit me which was probably a good thing since I was relaxed on impact. Arm felt progressively better throughout the day. Glad you averted injury.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, really. What was up with all that tough talk from Marge earlier this summer? Do we have to pitch in for airfare to get trekchik out here so you girly girls have enough balls to ride with the boyz?!



Srry, Greggers. I haven't ridden with you guys because I've been afraid all your collective estrogen would rub off on me and hurt my ability on a bike ;D

Anyway, Nass was awesome. Took me a bit to get use to how tight everything was, but all in all had a pretty damn good time and I'm glad I dragged Timmy out there. Lookin' forward to going back a couple of times before the season's out.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Srry, Greggers. I haven't ridden with you guys because I've been afraid all your collective estrogen would rub off on me and hurt my ability on a bike ;D
> 
> Anyway, Nass was awesome. Took me a bit to get use to how tight everything was, but all in all had a pretty damn good time and I'm glad I dragged Timmy out there. Lookin' forward to going back a couple of times before the season's out.



More smack talking? Bring it, woman.

And the season will be over sometime at the end of November. Tim took you on some of my favorite stuff, but even Brian, Jeff and I haven't seen it all yet. Really cool that you guys made the trip down to our beloved Nass.

Nass + Sundown = Skill building

Both are far from the most gnarley places to ride or ski, but both fit the bill as cool local places to hang with the crew and build some skill.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> More smack talking? Bring it, woman.
> 
> And the season will be over sometime at the end of November. Tim took you on some of my favorite stuff, but even Brian, Jeff and I haven't seen it all yet. Really cool that you guys made the trip down to our beloved Nass.
> 
> ...



I'll definately come with Timmy and meet up with yous guys for a ride at some point...I just find it hard to drive for over an hour to ride when I have my own super sweetness right in our back yard.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'll definately come with Timmy and meet up with yous guys for a ride at some point...I just find it hard to drive for over an hour to ride when I have my own super sweetness right in our back yard.



So a little camaraderie with your former ski buds is not worth driving a bit for? 

Tim seems to think the drive is worth it, but then again he's a real man (at least on a mountain bike  ).

Seriously, I hear ya on the driving front. Nass is 20 minutes for me and I love the place. It's perfect for my ability right now and I'm not compelled to drive too much further to ride somewhere else unless it's a big gathering or something.


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, really. What was up with all that tough talk from Marge earlier this summer? Do we have to pitch in for airfare to get trekchik out here so you girly girls have enough balls to ride with the boyz?!


I'm not afraid to ride with the boys.  Your wife want to watch my kids so I can go? 

Marge - Glad you got out in our neck of the woods!!!  I'll ride with you anytime!


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> So a little camaraderie with your former ski buds is not worth driving a bit for?
> 
> Tim seems to think the drive is worth it, but then again he's a real man (at least on a mountain bike  ).
> 
> Seriously, I hear ya on the driving front. Nass is 20 minutes for me and I love the place. It's perfect for my ability right now and I'm not compelled to drive too much further to ride somewhere else unless it's a big gathering or something.



And you call me a girl girl? Who's the one manipulating peoples with guilt trips, hmm? hmm? That sounds like a rather girlish move to me ;D

Arright, dude- I'll bite. I'll ride whichoo guys at Nass if y'all huck on up to MA and spend a couple hours in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Greg (Aug 5, 2008)

Deal.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Tim, did you get the mounting kit for the shock and put it on in time for this ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2008)

The hardware came in yesterday. I installed the shock last night, I just need to play around with the settings today


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm not afraid to ride with the boys.  Your wife want to watch my kids so I can go?
> 
> Marge - Glad you got out in our neck of the woods!!!  I'll ride with you anytime!



Srry I missed this, Carrie...we can definately do a GDO. Bring your body armor


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Srry I missed this, Carrie...we can definately do a GDO. Bring your body armor


No prob, you're busy!   I could use some body armor... Brian keeps telling me to stop acting like a wussy.  But hey, I still have some big bruises from last week!


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Brian keeps telling me to stop acting like a wussy.



Don't let that big oaf intimidate you.  Ask Brian why he hasn't attempted any of the bridges over the river/swamp on the N. Scoville twisties. The reason is he's acting like a wussy. 

(I haven't attempted them either.)

MTBing can be scary. Overcoming the obstacles that scare you is part of the fun. There is a real risk involved. Falling on rock, logs, and even dirt, leaves and brush hurts more than falling on snow with a ton of padded ski clothing on. Take things at your own pace.


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Pshah!  I'm not afraid of him!  :lol:  He's actually giving me a harder time for complaining about the bruises hurting than whether or not I've tried any obstacles.  I have to give him credit that he's been quite understanding and encouraging when it comes to that.  I can't complain.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 7, 2008)

We all have those things we wont do. I wont go over the chain link bridge. But Carrie, you better get used to those bruises hun 'cuz, as Greg said, MTB has the potential to leave a much bigger bite than skiing does!


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know, I know.    Of course, it would help if I didn't get injured for stupid reasons.  :dunce:  Toppling over on that log because I was (trying) to look behind me in a rooty section has hurt worse overall than when I went OTB on that log on the twisties.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> We all have those things we wont do. I wont go over the chain link bridge. But Carrie, you better get used to those bruises hun 'cuz, as Greg said, MTB has the potential to leave a much bigger bite than skiing does!



Randi and I went to the beach on Tuesday with her legs all bruised up from MTB. I imaging I was getting quite a few nasty looks from people on the beach.


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2008)

Well you should, you wife beating piece of garbage.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well you should, you wife beating piece of garbage.



Thats a little harsh......come on, you rode the lift with her once. She had it coming.


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2008)

Good point.  Very good point.  I take back all I said and absolve you of all previous action.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh ho ho you two think you're so clever. I'll kick both ur asses at once!


----------

